# How Faith Works: New BOOK



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 19, 2008)

Puritan Publications launches a new work - "How Faith Works: Rescuing the Gospel from Contemporary Evangelicals."

It might be that you have labeled yourself a "Contemporary Evangelical". But such a label takes a LOT of explaining in our modern, theologically confused era if you want to keep that title. Contemporary Evangelicalism is perhaps in the worst theological shape it is has been in hundreds of years.

This work takes the basics of salvation and demonstrates its truth based on the biblical Gospel, over and against the wayward and theologically erroneous Arminianistic theology that pervades most contemporary churches. It is a work that covers Arminianism, but a polemic that aids the student in determining its differences and the truths that stand within Reformation Theology.

It covers regeneration, faith, the Gospel (what it is and what it is not), Idolatry, Heresy and more.

For more info go here: 
Puritan Publications launches a new work - "How Faith Works: Rescuing the Gospel from Contemporary Evangelicals."

It might be that you have labeled yourself a "Contemporary Evangelical". But such a label takes a LOT of explaining in our modern, theologically confused era if you want to keep that title. Contemporary Evangelicalism is perhaps in the worst theological shape it is has been in hundreds of years.

This work takes the basics of salvation and demonstrates its truth based on the biblical Gospel, over and against the wayward and theologically erroneous Arminianistic theology that pervades most contemporary churches. It is a work that covers Arminianism, but a polemic that aids the student in determining its differences and the truths that stand within Reformation Theology.

It covers regeneration, faith, the Gospel (what it is and what it is not), Idolatry, Heresy and more.

For more info go here: http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/HowFaithWorks.htm


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a Calvary Chapel deacon read a proof copy of this book. (He works with us.) 

He said, "I've read all your works that you've given me so far. This one is by far the best you've written, and I agree with everything."

Praise God for little victories.


----------

